# Need prop suggestion



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Without RPM data it’s all guesswork, but it sounds like you’re underpropped.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack plate, three blade prop, compression plate will all help but hulls have hull speed which is when it meets a certain speed adding more horsepower/weight will just drop top end. That motor likes a 3 blade 15-16 pitch 13.5-14” diameter with single cup for top end but still some hole shot.
You might just need to raise it on the transom to air it out. Might be dogging the motor if it’s too low. 
Can you post more pics?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here’s a couple pictures. No marking on the prop as to indicate anything. 

running between 4600-5000 rpms gets the same speed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You need to be hitting 5500. I’d try to raise the engine mounting


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Ur current prop is? N what pitch n dia? 5500-6000 min.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure of anything about the current prop. It’s just what came with the boat. No markings on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t change anything with the prop until I got the motor mounted higher to see if it gets those RPMs up. Can you post more pics of how it’s mounted and with the motor trimmed level and a side and rear photo?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wouldn’t change anything with the prop until I got the motor mounted higher to see if it gets those RPMs up. Can you post more pics of how it’s mounted and with the motor trimmed level and a side and rear photo?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

dbrady784 said:


> Not sure of anything about the current prop. It’s just what came with the boat. No markings on it.


take the prop nut off and take a look on the inside where the hub is pressed in. It seem unlikely that a SS prop would not have any stamp or indication of size/pitch somewhere


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> take the prop nut off and take a look on the inside where the hub is pressed in. It seem unlikely that a SS prop would not have any stamp or indication of size/pitch somewhere


Some custom props aren’t stamped


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you get a lower perspective shot where we can see the relation between hull and lower unit? That’s key


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some custom props aren’t stamped


Good point. And some are. Doesn't take 5 mins to check.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

40 in that little skiff? You're a braver man than I am. *lol*

Looking at the pics, I can tell you that you'll want to raise it so you can get on/off some of the flats around here easier without grinding up grass / oysters. With your skiff I'd want to be able to hug the edges and run skinny more than I'd want top end...

Raise it as high as you can IMHO.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

crboggs said:


> 40 in that little skiff? You're a braver man than I am. *lol*
> 
> Looking at the pics, I can tell you that you'll want to raise it so you can get on/off some of the flats around here easier without grinding up grass / oysters. With your skiff I'd want to be able to hug the edges and run skinny more than I'd want top end...
> 
> Raise it as high as you can IMHO.


I would like to do that. Debating a jack plate, or trying to swap with someone for a lighter motor.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> I would like to do that. Debating a jack plate, or trying to swap with someone for a lighter motor.


If you can swing it...I'd put a short shaft 50 on there with a jack plate. 

Once you learn the local launches and flats you'll be able to buzz around without needing long high speed runs to cross open water.

Just my $0.02 after selling a flats boat to step down into a skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> Good point. And some are. Doesn't take 5 mins to check.


----------

